# Needed S3 Image for 750gb drive



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone have a working URL link to download an IMAGE for a Series 3 Tivo to use with a 750gb Drive? Including intructions on how to use?

Thanks

P.S. sorry I am not very good at searching. When I tried I couldn't find anything workable.

TexasGrillChef


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Anyone have a working URL link to download an IMAGE for a Series 3 Tivo to use with a 750gb Drive? Including intructions on how to use?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


What Series 3 do you have without a Drive ? If you have the drive for the Series 3 you have the image, the Series 3 is so new that I would surprised if your drive went puff and it was not covered under the 1 year parts TiVo warranty


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

It currently has a 250gb drive. I now have a bare DB35 750gb hard drive I would like to use in the unit.

I would like to image the 750gb drive then stick it in my Tivo Series 3 unit. I can't have my S3 down for longer than about an hour. (Long story)

I could "Copy" my 250gb drive to the 750gb drive if anyone can provide me with the intructions.

Thanks

TexasGrillChef


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

It can be done in less then 30 minutes *Without* saving recordings. If you want to keeping recordings it will take several hours depending on the PC's speed and setup. See the Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> It currently has a 250gb drive. I now have a bare DB35 750gb hard drive I would like to use in the unit.
> 
> I would like to image the 750gb drive then stick it in my Tivo Series 3 unit. I can't have my S3 down for longer than about an hour. (Long story)
> 
> ...


I hope your drive is serial type and you have a computer with an open serial port or a serial to PATA converter. See Here for good software and instructions for doing what you want.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

lessd said:


> I hope your drive is serial type and you have a computer with an open serial port or a serial to PATA converter. See Here for good software and instructions for doing what you want.


 Oh. good point I forgot that the db35's come in both versions. DB35 Series Hard Drive Family TexasGrillChef you will need 2 SATA ports in the PC + what your CD drive connects to. Most of the newer consumer grade computers use SATA now days.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

No problem my DB35 is SATA & I have several computers with available SATA ports. I even have one card that has eSata & I also have 2 - USB 2.0 to SATA adapters too.  So I think I am all set up there.

Thanks

Now anyone want an extra 250gb SATA drive when the eSata port is finanly enabled? LOL!

TexasGrillChef


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I tagged and put the old 250G in storage JIC.


----------



## msu2k (Jan 4, 2001)

Is there any difference between these DB35s and the blank DB35 drives that weaknees sells? (not the "blessed" hard drives weaknees sells) 

Weaknees says that their drives are "Tuned for reduced noise/acoustics".


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

msu2k said:


> Is there any difference between these DB35s and the blank DB35 drives that weaknees sells? (not the "blessed" hard drives weaknees sells)
> 
> Weaknees says that their drives are "Tuned for reduced noise/acoustics".


My 750G DB35.3 is very quiet, you would have to put your ear on the TiVo to hear it, Weaknees may be better but what difference would it make if you can't hear the drive 2 feet from the unit (unless it was on your night stand a foot from you head on the bed) The series 3 has some Hard Drive noise dampers also that I am sure helps. (The Series 1 had dampers but all the Series 2s did not).


----------

